# Just when you thought it was goat-proof....



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

...they will prove you wrong! This morning at feeding time here is how I found her. She is the most curious goat in my herd and the most adept at climbing. I had a dog igloo in the pen for the younger kids to hide in, but Mossy had other plans. Escape artist or just nosey?  I have since taken the igloo out of the pen and put it outside in the goat yard so no one can get hurt. (Sorry for the glare in the middle of pic)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:laugh::dazed::ROFL::wallbang::slapfloor::hammer::crazy:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

_Goat-proof? _What is this foreign concept?

(And I like the blue light in the middle. It makes her look like she's from the Tron movies )


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Too cute! Gotta love those nosey gals....they keep us on our toes


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow, that is one beautiful girl. I love her super long body and full barrel. NICE


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok, she made me laugh lol. No, there is nothing goat proof, you just go threw your goat raising life with your fingers crossed they are good


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is too funny , :laugh::slapfloor::ROFL:
What a smarty pants


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That is priceless! Is there a difference between nosy and being an escape artist? I came to the conclusion a long time ago that, 9 times out of 10, one leads to the other. :laugh::wallbang::thinking::slapfloor:


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Ha ha ha ha ha! Is there a difference betweeb nosey and escape artist? Although it appears nosey in this case other wise she would be over the side already. Thats alright we have a doe that can clear a 5 ft wall in one leap. She's pregnant now so she has stopped.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Are all goats alike? Mine do things like that too.... like with eletric fences.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Pics of my boy HL with his new summer mohawk. I swear, when I reach for my phone he starts posing! He knows exactly what is going on!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

russellp said:


> Pics of my boy HL with his new summer mohawk. I swear, when I reach for my phone he starts posing! He knows exactly what is going on!


Nice buck and beautiful horns!
Too bad you're not closeby, I'm looking for a buck to breed my Saanen doe to.


----------

